# L204 Pleco's Breeding quest..........



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

So several months ago, I purchased a wild colony of 10 L204. Not small by any means, full adults, ranging from 5"+. Beasts as most pleco's in the past that I have had are smaller but have never had Panaque species before.



















I will post a picture of their tank on Tues. It has driftwood in it, that they actually eat. 

I had some caves specially made for them, though i think might need them a bit longer yet:









Their tank is 48"x18"12" 50g. Kept at 84 degree's, four sponge filters and a AC70 filter. No lights. 

I've been making a mistake in their main food so far, as have been feeding them New Life Spectrum Growth Formula which is heavy in protein. They'll begin their diet on lettuce and other greens i pick up from Farmer's Market this weekend. 

This is fascinating species, the transformation from a little one to adult hood is a much unique one:

One Month Old:









Three Month Old:









Adult:










*photos compliments of www.planetcatfish.com and Aquagirl and Osiris*


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Great looking fish Marty! Good luck with your spawning efforts. You can do it!!!


----------

